# RedBud??



## GeezerBudd (Feb 21, 2008)

At least thats what the stuff was called long ago.
Rich brown color and lots of red hairs-smoked very smooth and as I remember, very white smoke.
A very quick hitting and laughing high..and very relaxing later.
I know it's been years, but I have never blazed anything like it since.
Is this a mexican variety??
It was out west that I ran into this stuff..

Is there a more modern strain that would come close??

Thanks for any help.
Gb


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*I remember that strain very well from the 80's. If i'm not mistaken i think it was called Panama Red AKA red bud. You can still find seeds of this strain but you will pay. :hubba: *


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 22, 2008)

Back in the day,
   I think that might be what we then called red hair sess (sensimilla), or more likely what TGB says is right on the dime, of coarse time changes many things. Back in the late 60's and early 70's smoke seemed so different also. Trippy is the word I would use. If I could I would love to say, "How about a nice three finger lid" ?  Do folks even say those words any more ?:bong1:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## gagjababy (Feb 22, 2008)

I had some panama red about six years back, I have never laughed so much before! I have been having trouble finding seeds though as I would love to grow some.


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 22, 2008)

i have come across Panama Red, but it is in a "vintage" pack that has a couple other strains. 

I wish i could find the breeder and just get a fulll pack


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Everybody,
I looked at one of the lists of strains here and saw redhair mentioned.I'll go back.
I have'nt grown anything in years, but I am getting stuff together to do so.
And this time I've got a helluva lot more knowledge.
And the redbud is absolutely the most enjoyable stuff I ever had.
The more I post about it the more I think about it-LOL
Thanks again,
Gb


----------

